# I got friends with tractors ...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Great song and some nice tractor pics...a good little pick up before going to fix my equipment after cutting number one...


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I've never seen one of those 2255 Olivers before but I can recognize a Detroit from a mile away!!

edit:no I can't, I can recognize it, get Detroit stuck in my head...but it is most certainly a Cat


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Uh sorry, the Oliver 2255's came with Cats from factory. Early ones had 3150's and the later ones used the 3208. We have one and I've been up close and personal with it before as pulling the motor for any reason is a real b*stard. From the yellow Cat fuel filter at the front of the engine, the exhaust manifold and the goofy valve covers with the four dips in it that is definitely a Cat in the music video. Another tip off is since the paint ain't stained black from all the oil leaks and blow by, it can't be a Detroit.

Here's a 2255 that somebody has been tweaking the fuel just a bit I love the bounce at about 40 seconds in. Crazy dutchmen, did I ever mention there's some dutch on my paternal grandma's side?

YouTube - ‪Undertaker in Saasveld 2010‬‏

Night run, check the headers out, they ain't red hot, try white hot.

YouTube - ‪Undertaker in Nunspeet 2010‬‏

If you want Olivers with Detroits, here yah go. Always wanted a 99 with a 2 stroke.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

"Here's a 2255 that somebody has been tweaking the fuel just a bit I love the bounce at about 40 seconds in."

Geez, was that 2255 hitting a mean lick or what?


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I would say that you zre right Marty, I guess when I said a mile away, that was more like an inch. The funny thing is it was the valve covers that convinved me. But you are definately right it is a cat with thhe big stupid crancase vent sticking up...


----------

